# Mini/Pony in TV Show



## SilverDollar (Oct 24, 2010)

My nieces watch a show on the Nickelodeon channel called "True Jackson". They recorded an episode for me with a mini/pony in it. I found it quite amusing! Of course I now go around mindlessly singing "The Pancake Song".






Here's a link to the episode on the internet; you just need to click the arrow buttons when the window opens.

True Jackson - Episode 12

The little horse scenes are at 6:18 and again at 21:44 in the episode. (You can use the slider bar to get to those places.) The girl with the braids, Lulu, says that if she could buy anything she wanted, she'd buy a pony; that's when the little horse shows up.

Enjoy!


----------



## dixie_belle (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh great......now I'VE got that darn song stuck in my head. Pancakes, Pancakes, sure do love those pancakes. LOL


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Oct 25, 2010)

That's funny, but I wish people could see the other side of minis besides the fat furball looking ones.


----------



## markadoodle (Oct 26, 2010)

fourluckyhorseshoes said:


> That's funny, but I wish people could see the other side of minis besides the fat furball looking ones.


Well said!!!! But I must agree that Mini is adorable!!!! Wish I could see it all clipped up!


----------

